# How can I lose maximum Body Fat in Two weeks?



## AZSM11 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Guys

Hope you are all well...

I am a recent gym goer. Started in January. Weight was 86kg, I'm now down to 76kg but have gained muscle too.

I have a holiday planned At the end of the month. I want to go on a two week plan where I can lose as much body fat as possible, especially around my stomach area. Even though I have lost my stomach, I could do with losing a little more.

I am eating well. No junk, Carbs are to a minimum an that post work out too.

I train Chest on Mondays - Shoulder and back on Wednesday and Legs

and abs Friday.

That leaves me with Tuesday, Thursday, Sat and Sunday. I take it I need to have a break two days in a week. What can I do on the two other days to continue losing Body Fat?

Any hints, tips, ideas, workout program to help me achieve this would be appreciated.

Even if it means training twice a day. I know I can do this.

Please Help/Advise.

Thanks Lads!


----------



## Max1466868006 (Feb 16, 2010)

Do cardio, join a class of some sort like circuit training or one of the new fads like crossfit or even something like boxercise or the like.

You may find these kind of classes to be fun too.


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

How cardio you doing?

I lost 5lb this wk just riding my bike 4 times


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Cardio, cardio, cardio on your non training days.


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Keep the carbs low. Eat under your required cals and hit the cardio mate.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Little challenge.

Burn 100 calories in 5 minutes before each weight session.

3 x a day training would help. (two weights, 1 cardio).

HIIT & stead state cardio. Chop and change between the two.


----------



## Loz1466868022 (Oct 12, 2011)

Now that would hurt

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## daddy123 (Nov 30, 2012)

Wish i had the time to train 3 times a day.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Train yourself to wake up early, lunchtime workouts and after work?. That's just an extreme option though.

Twice a day workouts (4-6 hours apart) great for those lagging bodyparts, but you shouldn't really do it for more then two weeks at a time.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Splinter, you got some SPARTA techniques there! Some good info for next week


----------



## RickyPaul (Dec 3, 2013)

I agree that cardio is only way to burn all extra fat quickly from body.

Do cardio for at least 30 minutes in a day. You can do running,jogging,cycling and yoga in cardio.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Protein and good fats only in your diet plus a LOT of cardio is the only way to drop a significant amount in 2 weeks.

Remember, the chances are you will put most of it back on in the following weeks if this is a mad dash to getting in shape for a holiday or the like.


----------



## jadenmiller (Aug 29, 2013)

I feel weight training is a perfect activity for fat loss. Although it doesn't directly burn a greater number of fat stores than does aerobics, weights will build muscle, which in turn will increase the metabolic rate for 24 hours a day.


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

If you still eat six meals a day high in protien and moderate fats..... Surely you can't burn off more than you consume? With just 3 x 30min cardio???? How does it work??? In need of abs also lol


----------



## Beardy (Feb 27, 2014)

jadenmiller said:


> I feel weight training is a perfect activity for fat loss. Although it doesn't directly burn a greater number of fat stores than does aerobics, weights will build muscle, which in turn will increase the metabolic rate for 24 hours a day.


Seconded. If I cut out carbs altogether I think my bowels would explode!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

4o minutes of cardio burns around 400 calories, depending upon the person. Sitting watching tv you'd burn 100.

So you need to be using up more energy than is availalbe from the bloodstream, so it pulls glocogen from your muscles to supply you with energy for the task in hand. This begins after around 40 minuted, for the first 40 you burn carbs.

When you're dieting dont flap about losing size, if you're on low carbs you're going to be lacking muscle stored glycogen so you'll look like you've lost size, people think they lose muscle overnight - don't panic, it doesn't work like that!

People often speak of muscle memory, all it is the cells know they've stretched to a certain size before to handle a load, they respond quicker thinking the body is responding to the same situation again.

Take some creatine when dieting, it will volumise the cells and you wont feel as if you've shrunk.


----------

